
Ask HN: Euro English vs. US keyboard – Is there a difference? - harel
The new X1 carbon is out in the UK today. I&#x27;m used to US American keyboard layout but Lenovo cannot supply this in the UK. They recommended I go for Euro English. I&#x27;m told its very similar but how similar is it? (Keyboard layout is very important to me as someone who writes code). It&#x27;s not easy to find Euro English photos online. Especially not on Carbons.<p>Is it just a difference with the extra Euro label on the &quot;5&quot; key and the right Alt labelled as &quot;Alt gr&quot;? Or are there more layout-specific differences?
======
mtmail
This page has a good list
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_and_American_keyboards](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_and_American_keyboards)

For software development the biggest difference is the position of the @, #,
|, \ and ~ keys.

~~~
harel
I'm well aware of the British and American layouts (I cannot use UK keyboards
as a coder). But what about the "Euro English" keyboard? Is that an equivalent
of the American one? Or something else completely?

